

Ask HN: With Google Reader gone, what are you using as an RSS reader - _frog

The news earlier today of Google Reader's imminent shutdown has left a lot of us looking for a new feed reader. What are you using right now or planning to switch to once the lights go out for good?
======
shenedu
Of course rssminer[1], since I write it. It's open source, you can contribute
too: <https://github.com/shenfeng/rssminer>

1\. <http://rssminer.net/demo>

------
mabad86
I have been using Feedly and they already have a back end system ready to
migrate Google Reader: <http://blog.feedly.com/2013/03/14/google-reader/>

